# drm-kmod hangs on boot



## severino (Jan 4, 2020)

Hi
I've just installed FreeBSD on a newly build computer, but getting xorg to work (well) is not easy.

I have had xorg working (dwm) but graphics was slow.

I added 'kld_list="/boot/modules/i915kms.ko"' to /etc/rc.conf and in the first installation, I got X working but very slow.

When I installed drm-kmod the computer hangs on boot (reboots when loading the kernel-module (as far as I can see in the boot-process).

Motherboard: Asrock H370M pro4
CPU: Core i5 8600K

I don't understand why xorg worked at first, without installing drm-kmod.

In my last attempt to install BSD xorg wouldn't run. (Fatal Error: ) And when I installed drm-kmod the computer reboots.

Is there any way to uninstall drm-kmod via liveCD (installation-media) so I don't have to reinstall? chroot?

Severino


----------



## blackhaz (Jan 4, 2020)

Check out this thread:








						Upgrading to FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE - resolving an issue with drm-fbsd12.0-kmod
					

I just upgraded a desktop system from FreeBSD 12.0 to 12.1-RELEASE. Usually a minor upgrade does not require re-installation of 3rd-party software. This is an i7-7700 system and graphics/drm-kmod was installed and /boot/modules/i915kms.ko was activated. After said upgrade, the system did not...




					forums.freebsd.org
				




You may need to build drm-kmod from ports. Perhaps that thread should be kept as sticky on the top of the forum.


----------



## severino (Jan 4, 2020)

blackhaz said:


> Check out this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So, I finally got the time to try this out, now I'm running X at a reasonable speed.


----------

